# slabe crappie



## hotshot (Jan 10, 2009)

does anyone out there fish the ashtabula river (harbor area) for crappie?. i fished it last spring without much success, i need some help on where to find a good spot from shore. if anybody knows anything give me some imformation. thanks hotshot


----------

